# Yu-Gi-Oh Power of Chaos



## BlackJack1989 (7. Juli 2005)

Tach Leute.
Hab jetzt alle drei Power of Chaos Spiele
(JOEY THE PASSION, YUGI THE DESTINY, KAIBA THE REVENGE)

Jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen, wie ich die Karten von Joey und Kaiba zum Beispiel zu Yugi importieren kann? Hab wo gelesen das das geht, weiß aber nicht wie!


----------



## Barra-Barra (7. Juli 2005)

Yu-Gi-Oh?
Is das Spiel nicht das Kartenspiel mit dem Monstern, dass immer kleine abgefuckte kinder aus der 5-6. Klasse spielen und den gesamnten treppenaufgang unsrer Schule versperren?!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (7. Juli 2005)

http://www.kidszone.de/?menu=0601&s=board&bid=1022&x=8382

Ich glaube da wird dir eher geholfen


----------



## Dumbi (7. Juli 2005)

Barra-Barra am 07.07.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Yu-Gi-Oh?
> Is das Spiel nicht das Kartenspiel mit dem Monstern, dass immer kleine abgefuckte kinder aus der 5-6. Klasse spielen und den gesamnten treppenaufgang unsrer Schule versperren?!


Das scheint es wohl zu sein. Aber woher kennst du das? Spielst du da immer mit?


----------



## Barra-Barra (7. Juli 2005)

Muh. nope. Bin in der 10. Also ich in der 5.-6. war gabs des noch garnedde?!?!? kP. habs erst kennengelernt, als ich in die Ghettos von Stuttgart-Feuerbach gezogen bin(vor 2 Jahren). Und da nur vom hörensagen


----------



## Dumbi (7. Juli 2005)

Barra-Barra am 07.07.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Muh. nope. Bin in der 10. Also ich in der 5.-6. war gabs des noch garnedde?!?!? kP. habs erst kennengelernt, als ich in die Ghettos von Stuttgart-Feuerbach gezogen bin(vor 2 Jahren). Und da nur vom hörensagen


Brauchst dich doch deswegen jetzt nicht zu schämen, wirklich nicht!


----------



## marius0schrade (7. Juli 2005)

haha yugioh opfer....OPFER  
das bekackte kartenspiel is zum kotzen...


----------



## Moejoe82 (7. Juli 2005)

marius0schrade am 07.07.2005 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> haha yugioh opfer....OPFER
> das bekackte kartenspiel is zum kotzen...



Auch wenn es eigentlich ebenfalls Spam ist, so wäre es doch ganz nett, wenn jeder der nichts zum Thema beizutragen hat einfach sein Fresse hält. Er hat eine ganz normale Frage gestellt und verdient daher auch eine normale Antwort.

Wenn ich solche Sachen lese bin ich mal wieder der Überzeugung den Abtreibungszeitraum auf mindestens 18 Jahre nach der Geburt zu erhöhen.


----------



## Danielovitch (7. Juli 2005)

Moejoe82 am 07.07.2005 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> marius0schrade am 07.07.2005 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*unterschreib*


----------



## BlackJack1989 (8. Juli 2005)

Genau meine Meinung Moejoe82.
Wenn ihr wisst wie das geht, dann postet das und nicht irgendeine scheiße. Na und? Ich find das game halt klasse? Vielleicht mag einer von euch Teletubbies? Da sag ich auch nichts dagegen!!!


----------



## RPG-Fan89 (8. Juli 2005)

also, in einem forum hab ich gelesen, dass die karten von "yugi the destiny" automatisch in "kaiba the revenge" importiert werden, sobald du es installierst. also müsste das auch so bei "joey the paasion" gehen.

ps: ich komm jetze in die 11. und finde yugioh als kartenspiel trotzdem cool


----------

